# Good pubs in 'bradtford' Bradford to southerners



## Herbert Read (Aug 8, 2005)

I have moved to bradford, im pleaseantly suprised by the town and had a good night in the new beehive does nay one know of other top pubs in bradford.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 8, 2005)

I should know about this as I seem to go out in Bradford as opposed to Leeds (where I live) Depends what you want. Some of the hotels are quite nice (The Victoria and Albert) I think it's called.

We go to Sir Titus Salt sometimes, (usu for food) and Jacobs Well.

Is the Love Apple still there (cafe not pub but good opp Alhambra)


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 8, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> I should know about this as I seem to go out in Bradford as opposed to Leeds (where I live) Depends what you want. Some of the hotels are quite nice (The Victoria and Albert) I think it's called.
> 
> We go to Sir Titus Salt sometimes, (usu for food) and Jacobs Well.
> 
> Is the Love Apple still there (cafe not pub but good opp Alhambra)



cool i heard of Apple spose to be good, have you been to fanny's in salt aire its spose to be a good un


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 8, 2005)

Actually haven't been to Saltaire.. I don't think. Maybe I should correct this soon.


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 8, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Actually haven't been to Saltaire.. I don't think. Maybe I should correct this soon.



Saltaire is well worth a sunday stroll and pint 'world heritage site' an all that ten minutes on train from leeds. Good food and beer.


----------



## Spion (Aug 8, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> Saltaire is well worth a sunday stroll and pint 'world heritage site' an all that ten minutes on train from leeds. Good food and beer.



I can second that vote for Fannys. It's my local and we're dead lucky to have such nice beer nearby - what part of Bradford are you in?

The Boathouse, down on the river at the bottom of Victoria St is also OK. It's location is top for a summer's afternoon and the beer's OK, tho he doesn't really know how to keep it.

Thumbs up to the New Beehive. Pubs I also like in town are the Lord Clyde (a bit rough looking but a friendly enough pub.) And Delius, up by the University.


----------



## bfg (Aug 8, 2005)

I should know betterthan to suggest this but Penningtons has always fascinated me


----------



## Spion (Aug 8, 2005)

How could I forget 'Bradford's premier rock venue - The Rio'? And you will never forget it either


----------



## boha (Aug 8, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> How could I forget 'Bradford's premier rock venue - The Rio'? And you will never forget it either


or the market tavern (rio's pub) 
got a bit of a soft spot for rio's. practically lived in there. only go every couple of months now i'm old 

thought the New Beehive had shut down. used to have some cracking nights at the club underneath it.

another thumbs up for Fanny's and The Boathouse (especially the music quiz that chap does on his laptop).

The Fighting Cock is still a good pub, as is The Head.
still pop into Delius and The Westleigh occasionally. 

isn't penningtons called the town and country now. saw pitchshifter there a couple of years ago. that was fairly weird.

is there a pub meet brewing then


----------



## Spion (Aug 9, 2005)

boha said:
			
		

> thought the New Beehive had shut down. used to have some cracking nights at the club underneath it.


 AFAIK it's still open. Great place. Always thought it'd make a good film set for a 70s movie. The bogs would be a great place for someone getting a kicking, all that cracked porcelain and dripping pipes.




			
				boha said:
			
		

> another thumbs up for Fanny's and The Boathouse (especially the music quiz that chap does on his laptop).


Been to quite a lot of the quizzes and I know the guy you mean. Some mates of mine recently did three quiz nites there but got banned because of the nature of their material.   




			
				boha said:
			
		

> is there a pub meet brewing then


My thoughts exactly. Anyone up for a Bradford pub meet??????


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 9, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> How could I forget 'Bradford's premier rock venue - The Rio'? And you will never forget it either



i once met a goth who looked like terry nutkins in rio well funny


----------



## boha (Aug 12, 2005)

Herbert Read said:
			
		

> i once met a goth who looked like terry nutkins in rio well funny



is that recent. if it is, i've a pretty good idea of who it is 

well up for a bradford pub meet up as well


----------



## ohuzi (Aug 12, 2005)

The beehive is great - they do drum and bass nights, and dub nights every so often. 

The 1 in 12 anarchist club is a pretty friendly place, even if you plainly don't look like an anarchist. It's bloody cheap as well, and they have nice beers (Ayingerbrau and organic lagers etc.)

Saltaire's a nice day out. There's a good pie shop there as well.


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 15, 2005)

boha said:
			
		

> is that recent. if it is, i've a pretty good idea of who it is
> 
> well up for a bradford pub meet up as well



about 5 years ago, probably the same bloke though


----------

